# Spanish dad, entered in family book in '74 (stamped @ consulate) - Passport?



## Mike_JG (Feb 19, 2017)

A bit of an odd one!

If someone was born to a Spanish father (now deceased), and was entered into the Spanish Family Book (which have access to) back in the 1970's, and this was stamped by the Spanish consulate in London, can they obtain a Spanish passport?

OR - do they need to have applied for the passport before they were 18?

I guess it boils down to... What does being entered into a Spanish Family Book, which is in turn stamped by the Spanish Consulate, really mean as regards citizenship?

Thanks in advance for any advice/thoughts/tips


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike_JG said:


> A bit of an odd one!
> 
> If someone was born to a Spanish father (now deceased), and was entered into the Spanish Family Book (which have access to) back in the 1970's, and this was stamped by the Spanish consulate in London, can they obtain a Spanish passport?
> 
> ...


It's proof that the child was born to a Spanish father - almost as good as a birth certificate.

Since the child has a Spanish parent, s/he is automatically Spanish & can obtain a Spanish passport at any time.

Españoles de origen - ¿Cómo se adquiere la nacionalidad española? - Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## Mike_JG (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi, thanks for your reply.

So, is there no timelimit on applying for the passport? Someone said you had to apply for the passport before your 18th birthday? (or, does this not count if you're already registered in the family book?).

Thank you in advance for your reply 



xabiachica said:


> It's proof that the child was born to a Spanish father - almost as good as a birth certificate.
> 
> Since the child has a Spanish parent, s/he is automatically Spanish & can obtain a Spanish passport at any time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike_JG said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> So, is there no timelimit on applying for the passport? Someone said you had to apply for the passport before your 18th birthday? (or, does this not count if you're already registered in the family book?).
> 
> Thank you in advance for your reply


no, no time limit

If you have a Spanish parent, you simply _are_ Spanish.

Those who need to apply before their 18th birthday, are children born to foreign residents in Spain, & they have to be resident when they apply.


----------



## Mike_JG (Feb 19, 2017)

Great, thanks for your replies 



xabiachica said:


> no, no time limit
> 
> If you have a Spanish parent, you simply _are_ Spanish.
> 
> Those who need to apply before their 18th birthday, are children born to foreign residents in Spain, & they have to be resident when they apply.


----------



## smiggy (Apr 13, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> no, no time limit
> 
> If you have a Spanish parent, you simply _are_ Spanish.
> 
> Those who need to apply before their 18th birthday, are children born to foreign residents in Spain, & they have to be resident when they apply.


It also depends on where you were born.Obviously if you were born in Spain to a Spanish parent then you are Spanish.However, if you were born OUTSIDE of Spain you have to be legally resident in Spain for 1 year before you can apply for Spanish citizenship.If you qualify for " Spanish nationality by option " this has to be done once you turn 18 and you you have 2 years to complete the process. 
.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smiggy said:


> It also depends on where you were born.Obviously if you were born in Spain to a Spanish parent then you are Spanish.However, if you were born OUTSIDE of Spain you have to be legally resident in Spain for 1 year before you can apply for Spanish citizenship.If you qualify for " Spanish nationality by option " this has to be done once you turn 18 and you you have 2 years to complete the process.
> .


That isn't the case. We have a member here whose father was Spanish. She wasn't born, nor brought up in Spain, & had never lived here. She is definitely well over 18. She obtained her Spanish passport while still living in Canada - & moved here afterwards.

There are no requirements to be resident, nor do you have to apply for the passport within a certain time. You are Spanish by origen.

Check the link I posted earlier.


----------



## smiggy (Apr 13, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> That isn't the case. We have a member here whose father was Spanish. She wasn't born, nor brought up in Spain, & had never lived here. She is definitely well over 18. She obtained her Spanish passport while still living in Canada - & moved here afterwards.
> 
> There are no requirements to be resident, nor do you have to apply for the passport within a certain time. You are Spanish by origen.
> 
> Check the link I posted earlier.


Why did I know you were going to bring that up 😁 
"I was actually born a Spaniard in Sweden, where at the time I was born babies took the citizenship of their father - not their mother. My mother was a Swede, but, yes, she was also Spanish citizen through marriage to my father. So I was born an immigrant in Sweden, then was raised as an immigrant in Canada" is what she said so it looks like she was registered as a Spanish national born abroad. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_nationality_law


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smiggy said:


> Why did I know you were going to bring that up 😁
> "I was actually born a Spaniard in Sweden, where at the time I was born babies took the citizenship of their father - not their mother. My mother was a Swede, but, yes, she was also Spanish citizen through marriage to my father. So I was born an immigrant in Sweden, then was raised as an immigrant in Canada" is what she said so it looks like *she was registered as a Spanish national born abroad. *https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_nationality_law


As was the OP.

The govt website simply says that if you have Spanish parents, or one Spanish parent, you are are Spanish by origen.

Not by residence, not by option.

By origen.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> As was the OP.
> 
> The govt website simply says that if you have Spanish parents, or one Spanish parent, you are are Spanish by origen.
> 
> ...


Or origin...


----------



## smiggy (Apr 13, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> As was the OP.
> 
> The govt website simply says that if you have Spanish parents, or one Spanish parent, you are are Spanish by origen.
> 
> ...


one year for individuals:
born in Spanish territory, or
who did not exercise their right to their nationality by option within the established period of time, or
who have been under the legal tutelage or protection of a Spanish citizen or institution for two consecutive years,
who have been married for one year to a Spanish national and are not separated legally or de facto, or
are widow(er)s of a Spanish national if at the time of death they were not legally or de facto separated, or
who were born outside of Spain, if one of their parents or grandparents was originally Spanish (i.e. Spanish by origin).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smiggy said:


> one year for individuals:
> born in Spanish territory, or
> who did not exercise their right to their nationality by option within the established period of time, or
> who have been under the legal tutelage or protection of a Spanish citizen or institution for two consecutive years,
> ...


That's for nationality by residence. 

If you are Spanish by origin, then there is no requirement to be resident


----------



## smiggy (Apr 13, 2014)

OK I'm so much clearer as to what nationality I am.My mother is Spanish so that makes me Spanish even though I have a British passport but I wasn't registered as a Spanish national born abroad so I'm not really Spanish but my father is Irish so I guess that makes me Spirish &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Or origin...


I'm losing my English 

I keep doing that!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smiggy said:


> OK I'm so much clearer as to what nationality I am.My mother is Spanish so that makes me Spanish even though I have a British passport but I wasn't registered as a Spanish national born abroad so I'm not really Spanish but my father is Irish so I guess that makes me Spirish ��


If your father is Spanish then you can get a Spanish passport. You'd have to do a bit more paperwork than if you'd been registered at the time, but it can still be done.

Spirish?? 

How about Sbritañol?


----------



## smiggy (Apr 13, 2014)

The Brit bit doesn't apply to me... How about Irlandñol? btw it's my mother who's Spanish


----------



## Mike_JG (Feb 19, 2017)

Haha - thanks for all the replies, interesting discussion!

So, it SOUNDS like being registered ina a 'libro de familia' / stamped by the Spanish consulate, means that you are registered and so Spanish by Origin would apply?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smiggy said:


> The Brit bit doesn't apply to me... How about Irlandñol? btw it's my mother who's Spanish ��


Ahh - thought you said you have a British passport!

Irlandñol works 

Mother or father - it doesn't matter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike_JG said:


> Haha - thanks for all the replies, interesting discussion!
> 
> So, it SOUNDS like being registered ina a 'libro de familia' / stamped by the Spanish consulate, means that you are registered and so Spanish by Origin would apply?


Yep


----------

